# Happy Birthday apicius9!



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Stefan!






:hbday:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Stefan! Have a great day! Hope you can handle it. :razz:


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Stefan! All the best!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Have a pint on me!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 20, 2011)

Word, Happy Birthday Stefan. I still can't get over how nice that handle is on the knife that you sold me, thanks!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## Lefty (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy birthday, handle master!


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday my friend. Here is to the prospect for many more.:hbday::beer:


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stefan.

Dave, for some reason, I am in the mood for beer this fine morning.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy Bday


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 20, 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! :biggrin2:


----------



## Rottman (Apr 20, 2011)

Have a good one Stefan.



chazmtb said:


> Dave, for some reason, I am in the mood for beer this fine morning.



Are you sure it's the beer ?


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 20, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for the B-day wishes. I had a quiet day, will probably do something over the weekend. Dave, it took me a moment to discover the beer on the picture you posted - I was somehow distracted... 

Stefan


----------

